# lab results



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all

I had a TT 2 years ago. In March 2013 I had the following lab results when I was on 150mg Synthroid:

*2013 March - *

Free T3 *4.9 *(range 4 - 6.8)

Free T4 *22.8* (normal is 12.8 up to 20.4)

TSH *0.14* (normal is 0.4 - 3.8)

As a result of these results my GP put me down to 125mg Synthroid a day. I've done okay on 125, although I've had a lot of trouble concentrating and some issues with tinnitus I think may be connected.

I'm about to get tested again, but I wanted to check whether my Dr had headed me in the right direction last time - I had in mind to try going lower on the Synthroid to see if I could get my concentration back

thanks for your input

Ange


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ange,

To me - it looks like you might benefit from Cytomel to try and get your FT-3 into a higher range, closer to 3/4 of range is goal for both FT-4 and FT-3. This might help your concentration issues.

Your doctor did the right thing by reducing your Synthroid , due to the fact you were over his end of range. Did they say anything to you about your FT-3 being in low range?

Do you take your replacement medication before your lab draw? Most of us here do not take our replacement med's prior to a draw. Consistency is key on how you lab.


----------



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for a fast reply Lovlkn, appreciate it. I don't think I took my meds before the draw, definitely won't next time to be sure. I'll check out about Cytomel, and whether it is available here in New Zealand. Didn't really discuss the FT-3 at all with the GP, he is one of those who focus on TSH.

thanks for this, will check back next time round

Ange


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your Synthroid (T-4) converts within your body to FT-4 and FT-3.

Sometimes after a thyroid removal you do not convert properly - over time this may show up as fatigue or brain fog. I did not feel completely properly medicated until I added Cytomel. Fatigue was my main complaint.

Your FT-3 is extremely low.


----------



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

ah okay, well brain fog has been pretty tough for me, would love to clear that up. Not looking too hopeful on the domestic front for Cytomel, will check out my GP and what he knows, cheers Ange


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If they cannot or will not prescribe Cytomel you might give Selenium a try - I tried it prior to beginning Cytomel and it raised my FT-3 a bit - but not enough so I ended up adding Cytomel.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

You do not appear to be converting. Instead of continually raising your Synthroid, your doc should try adding Cytomel or switching you to a natural dessicated thyroid replacement.

If this doctor does not agree; you would do well to find on that does.

Let us know what happens!


----------



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> If they cannot or will not prescribe Cytomel you might give Selenium a try - I tried it prior to beginning Cytomel and it raised my FT-3 a bit - but not enough so I ended up adding Cytomel.


thanks, will check this out. Interesting that here in NZ our soil doesn't naturally contain selenium.


----------



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks for the suggestion Andros, think I've found a local source for a natural desiccated replacement. Bit nervous about inconsistency of dose using that route however.

ange


----------



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

Okay, these results seem to confirm that I'm not converting. Dr says nothing wrong, come back in a year. So I'm going to have to find another way forward. i see lots of people buy medicines on the internet - is that as risky as it seems?

*2014 nov - *

Free T3 3.2 (range 4 - 6.8)

Free T4 14.5 (normal is 12.8 up to 20.4)

TSH 2.2 (normal is 0.4 - 3.8)


----------

